# New Tutorial



## jeff

Hey all! Check out the new pen photography tutorial from Gerry Rhoades 

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pen_photography.pdf

THANKS, GERRY!


----------



## LEAP

Nice Job Gerry you put it in terms even I can understand!
Thanks!!


----------



## GaryMGg

Gerry,
I just finished my first reading; there will be many more as I've a lot to learn.
Thanks from a point-and-click moron. That's quite a lesson you presented.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Hey I just want to put out a big thank you to Gerry.  He is always quick to help out with photography issues and has even been a great help in educating via emails.  Not too many people have the talent and the patience at the same time.

Mike


----------



## Dan_F

Great job on this Gerry!. I predict we will see rapid improvement in photos in the show and tell forum. 

Dan


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Hey I just want to put out a big thank you to Gerry.  He is always quick to help out with photography issues and has even been a great help in educating via emails.  Not too many people have the talent and the patience at the same time.
> 
> Mike



Hey!!!! That's exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Johnathan

Very nice, I think many can benefit from reading this.


----------



## wdcav1952

Thanks, Gerry!  This is faaaaar better than the manuals that come with cameras as I can actually understand this.


----------



## VisExp

Good job Gerry.  Thank you for your time putting this together.


----------



## MDWine

Well done!! Thanks!


----------



## Stevej72

Hey Gerry,  thanks for taking the time to write this and share it. It is very well written and easy to understand.


----------



## gerryr

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments.  This took several months to write, re-write and re-write some more, even up to yesterday making some last minute changes based on input from Keith(VisExp).  Putting something like this down on "paper" really tests your knowledge.


----------



## Marc Phillips

Wow... excellent tutorial indeed!

Thanks Gerry... this will surely help a lot of folks... 

One thing I caught (I am sure you are tired of editing!)...

_2. Put the camera on a sturdy tripod and exactly follow the camera
makerâ€™s directions for setting the white balance. Some may tell you to use a plain white sheet of paper and some may tell you to use a gray card. *If you can use a gray card it will be (more? Less?) </u>accurate than a sheet of white paper*._

Thanks again... I learned a lot, and I thought my pics were pretty good! []


----------



## gerryr

Good catch.  That got by 4 other proof readers.  I will fix it and get a corrected copy to Jeff.  The answer is that a gray card will MORE accurate than a sheet of white paper.


----------



## Marc Phillips

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Good catch.  That got by 4 other proof readers.  I will fix it and get a corrected copy to Jeff.  The answer is that a gray card will MORE accurate than a sheet of white paper.



Thanks! ... I will order some...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Gerry, I've down loaded and printed all 6 pages and now await for my new (slightly used) camera to arrive to try all this out. You've made this seem almost simple enough that even I can do it. Thanks and also for the E-mails back and forth on the purchase of the camera, you've been great.


----------



## ahoiberg

Gerry, that's a fantastic tutorial. it really cleared things up for me. i never understood how you need to switch to do the different settings. i was always confused as to why i couldn't change all the settings in one mode. and i finally know what that 1/x stands for! thanks again.


----------



## gerryr

Glad it helped.


----------



## jdoug5170

Gerry.

Great job on the tutorial. I learned alot from it...but never enough, now to practice, practice, practice!

I'm at the point of needing a new camera, I have an old Nikon SLR film based and a cheapo print and shoot Olympus...and two beautiful granddaughter!  Time for an upgrade.

I'm thinking that I really want a digital slr, used to be somewhat adept at the old Nikon and would like to be able to play some more in that area.

Do you have any recomendations that won't break the limited bank that would work well as a general purpose SLR, one for shooting not only the pens that I might be making, but also the grandkids and the beautiful scenery that I may encounter when traveling east to visit them?  

Being of aging eyesight, I'm also curious if a direct hook up to my computer is possible? I'm thinking that it would be easier to evaluate a shot on the big widescreen than on the little screen on the back of the camera's.

Thank you again for the tutorial, I've ordered my acrylic sheets to build the box...now on to the lighting!  So much fun!

Doug


----------



## Kaspar

I built the set up described and added a little touch of my own.  I think the results are pretty good, though I need to tweak a few things.


----------

